# Bio/Info Sheet for Showing



## PixelRabbit (Aug 25, 2014)

Ok I think I have something finally for the "bio" I have to write for the showing. I've gone a bazillion ways with this from a personal bio to a mix of bio and info on the Fine Art in Motion series to just the info on the series (which I ultimately went with). 

Would really appreciate your thoughts on this, I've tried to keep it professional, informative and concise.

Thank you for taking a look!!!




Fine Art in Motion
By
Judi Smelko



Welcome to my Fine Art in Motion showing and thank you for your interest in my work!

I've developed this method over the past few years. I love to explore different ways of capturing shots and I was thrilled to find a way to integrate motion into this series by shooting from a moving vehicle.

As with all great photography many factors contribute to the final outcome, the qualities of the light, composition, gear choice, camrea settings et cetera, add in shooting from a moving vehicle and you create a little serendipity to make something truly unique with infinite possibilities.

Living in the beautiful Grey Bruce area even a simple drive to town can be a visually rewarding experience and some of my favourite shots are taken on the roads I regularly travel. There are many more prints on various mediums available at my website address below, it's always being updated with new work so be sure to visit often!

If you are interested in getting a specific location like your home shot in this style please contact me for details and to set up an appointment to view the location!

Email: judismelko AT gmail DOTcom
Website: judismelko.500px.com
Phone: 519-369-XXXX


----------



## tirediron (Aug 25, 2014)

> Fine Art in Motion
> By
> Judi Smelko
> 
> ...



Suggested changes in red - I also took the liberty of onscuring your personal information slightly to minimize the information harvest by SPAM Bots.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 25, 2014)

Oops, I didn't even mean to have the info in there but I copied too many times and didn't even notice it lol! 

Thanks for the edit!  I like what you did


----------



## tirediron (Aug 25, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Oops, I didn't even mean to have the info in there but I copied too many times and didn't even notice it lol!
> 
> Thanks for the edit! I like what you did


Kind of thought that might have been the case.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 25, 2014)

Man, now I have to decipher those last 4 digits so I can add phone stalking to my "portfolio". lol


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 25, 2014)

Spelling error on camrea / camera noted.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 25, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Man, now I have to decipher those last 4 digits so I can add phone stalking to my "portfolio". lol



Teehee, if only you were faster than John who always has my back when I oopsie


----------



## tirediron (Aug 25, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Man, now I have to decipher those last 4 digits so I can add phone stalking to my "portfolio". lol


I'm not above being bought...


----------



## ronlane (Aug 25, 2014)

tirediron said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Man, now I have to decipher those last 4 digits so I can add phone stalking to my "portfolio". lol
> ...



Check's in the mail


----------

